# Is there a way to convert CHM files to be read by Kindle?



## dlindber (Aug 4, 2009)

I have tons of CHM books that I would like to read on my Kindle, but my Mobi Creator can't work with that format. Is there any other program that can do the job? My primary OS is Ubuntu, but since I also run Windows XP in a Virtual Box window a windows program would be alright.

Don Lindberg


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

First, welcome. And second, what a great question. I have a few CHM files but had never thought about that. I'm guessing we'd need to convert it to a different file first. Do CHM files have a form of html formatting in them? I'll have to look into this more, but it's an interesting question.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not heard of CHM files?

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

The only thing I'm turning up that use CHM extensions are either Windows Compiled HTML Help files or a ChemDraw Chemical Structure drawing program from Cambridge Software.

I'm doubting its the ChemDraw stuff.

I would suppose one could produce books using any number of Help file authoring tools (eg AuthorIT or something similar).
Basically one could compile word docs or HTML to produce the help files, or books.

That being said, if these indeed are compiled help files then there are any number of decompiling tools to render CHM's back to their HTML components from which other options might be available.

You might be able to glean additional info if you are of an inquiring (read nerdy) nature from something like Microsoft's HTML Help Workshop -> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms669985%28VS.85%29.aspx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dlindber said:


> I have tons of CHM books that I would like to read on my Kindle, but my Mobi Creator can't work with that format. Is there any other program that can do the job? My primary OS is Ubuntu, but since I also run Windows XP in a Virtual Box window a windows program would be alright.
> 
> Don Lindberg


Don--

I forgot in my prior post, welcome to KindleBoards, congratulations on your first post! When you get a chance, head over to Introductions and tell us a little about yourself and your Kindle and why you have tons of CHM books, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

It seems like if the CHM files are just HTML formatted, it should be easy to Kindleize. When I have the time, I might try just renaming a CHM file as a Kindle recognized format and drop it in my Documents folder and see what Kindle makes of it.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The new Astak Pocket Pro reads this format in case you can't find a way to convert the format for use with the Kindle.  It looks like a great addition to the Kindle and reads all those other pesky formats.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm confused by your post, luvshihtzu. Are you suggesting using Astak's software to "convert the format for use with the Kindle" or do you mean using the reader itself?


----------

